# Es war einmal... (Welche Nicolai-Rahmen ich schon mein eigen nannte)



## kroiterfee (9. August 2011)

Mein erstes Nicolai: ein BMXTB von 2007. Besaß ich mal von 2008-09. Glaub ich... 





Ich hätte es gerne wieder.


----------



## WODAN (9. August 2011)

Oje, was hast Du da angefangen? 

1999: Trombone 2000 Nr.1
2000: Lambda Nr.1
2001: Lambda Nr.2

.... und dann kam die Sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (9. August 2011)

bilderbilderbilder!


----------



## WODAN (9. August 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bilderbilderbilder!



Oje, da kommt Einiges zusammen  
Wollte sowieso mal demnächst alle Bilder auf meine HP stellen.

Hatte mir letztes Jahr wieder ein Trombone 2000 geholt, ist zwar nicht genau mein Rahmen von damals, aber besser als Nichts


----------



## KHUJAND (9. August 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bilderbilderbilder!



1999 gabs noch keine Digi Cams.


----------



## WODAN (9. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 1999 gabs noch keine Digi Cams.



Aber später hat Jemand einen Scanner erfunden


----------



## c_w (9. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 1999 gabs noch keine Digi Cams.


Aehem... die Digitalkamera wurde 1963 erfunden ^^
Bezahlbare Kameras fuer den Endverbraucher kamen so etwa 1994 auf den Markt... 1999, da war dann schon fast die digitale Spiegelreflex dran...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 1999 gabs noch keine Digi Cam



bei mir...


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2011)

ihr kommt mal wieder von Arschbacken auf Kuchenbacken


----------



## kroiterfee (9. August 2011)

ich mag die ganzen gechillten typen hier im n-subforum.


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2011)

isch a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (9. August 2011)

Aber Hallo


----------



## Pum4d4ce (9. August 2011)

2011 : Helius AFR

ist aber bestimmt nicht der letzte Nicolai Rahmen


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> ist aber bestimmt nicht der letzte Nicolai Rahmen



Bei mir bestimmt auch nicht  Wenn ich ma ne Gehhilfe brauch macht das der Kalle und seine Mannen 

1.) Helius ST 2003





2.) Helius ST 2006





3.)

Morewood Mbuzi. Zälht nicht dar isch da fremdging 





4.) ION ST. Leider konnte ich diesen Rahmen nie fahren, isch war jung und brauchte das Geld 





5.)

Helius AM, sehr geile Karre 





6.) Helius AFR. Verdammt spazZiger Hobel 





7.) Helius AM Nr.2 :Wixx: 





(5.) und zu guter letzt ein ION 20, das beste Baik das isch je gehabt habe 



)

Das wird nicht verkauft)


Isch hab jedes der Baiks gerne gehabt und mir blutet das Herz wenn isch zurück denke!

Grüße,


----------



## dreamdeep (10. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ein ION 20



Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hab ich da was verpasst?



wieso? Mainz isn 20ger


----------



## dreamdeep (10. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> wieso? Mainz isn 20ger



Also kein ST? Erzähl, was ist anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. August 2011)

nix! Nur der Name.


----------



## chorge (10. August 2011)

Ich hatte mal ein Helium mit der Rahmen No. 19...
Dann kam ein 2002er Helius FR...
Und seit 2005 fahr ich das Helius FR von damals...
Ehrlich gesagt: Ich kenne wenige Bikes, die auch aktuell meinem 2005er zur Konkurrenz werden könnten! Ist zwar etwas schwer mit rund 15kg, aber dafür ne echte eierlegende 150mm-Wollmilchsau... Nur ein 160mm Liteville 301 fährt sich ähnlich schön!


----------



## Ti-Max (10. August 2011)

Das hier kann ich anbieten...







Vom Vorgänger-Argon habe ich keine Bilder mehr...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (10. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> nix! Nur der Name.



Möchte trotzdem so ein ION 20 oder ION 18. Hoffentlich ist bald Eurobike.


----------



## Jettj (10. August 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein Helium mit der Rahmen No. 19...
> Dann kam ein 2002er Helius FR...
> Und seit 2005 fahr ich das Helius FR von damals...
> Ehrlich gesagt: Ich kenne wenige Bikes, die auch aktuell meinem 2005er zur Konkurrenz werden könnten! Ist zwar etwas schwer mit rund 15kg, aber dafür ne echte eierlegende 150mm-Wollmilchsau... Nur ein 160mm Liteville 301 fährt sich ähnlich schön!


 
Vergleiche nie ein Liteville mit einem Nicolai  .
Nicolai ist lichtjahren besser


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2011)

meine 12 Jahre bei NICOLAI
*Bass
*BMX´tb
*UFO-ST
*UFO-ST

nun Helius AM


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2011)

*Hüstel* Bilder Artur Bilder


----------



## pfalz (10. August 2011)

vun sellemols bis heit: 09er Helius FR





seit des Joar





verflossen:


----------



## Jettj (10. August 2011)

Ich poste mal ein Aufbau von meinem Ufo-St







So schön es auch ausgesehen hat,nach ein paar fahrten,passte da was nicht.
Dafür für es jetzt richtig gut.Dank Angleset kann ich den Lenkwinkel besser einstellen bei vollen 200mm Federweg


----------



## stuk (10. August 2011)

klasse idee
hier meine n-evolution: helius CC (ich habe es geliebt, am Besten fand ich die Stahlfederversion) in vielen Ausbaustufen (und aus heutiger Sicht mit lächerlichen Satteltaschen, Klingeln Trinkflaschen etc)  und seit einem Jahr helius AM mit zwei Ausbaustufen (dürfte jetzt fast fertig sein, aber das kennt man ja.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. August 2011)

Geiles AM !!!!


----------



## chorge (11. August 2011)

Satteltasche und Trinkflasche hab ich heut auch noch am Bike! Beides einfach ne feine Sache, auch wenn es vielleicht unstylisch ist... Das ist mir sowas von schnurz!!!

@Stuk: Hol dir mal noch testweise ne kleine Luftkammer fÃ¼r den DHX - gibbet fÃ¼r rund 40â¬ bei Toxo... Damit verliert der DÃ¤mpfer die unangenehmer Eigenschaft durch den mittleren Bereich durchzurauschen. Falls dies bei dir der Fall sein sollte, lohnt sich der kleine Umbau (20 Minuten ingesamt) auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## wildbiker (11. August 2011)

Das schwarze Helius CC kenn ich doch...


----------



## stuk (12. August 2011)

Satteltaschen und Flaschen sehe ich inzwischen als Sicherheitsrisiko. Habe schon beides aufen Trail rumfliegen gehabt.

@chorge: Danke für den Tipp : zum Glück hat mein DHX nicht dieses Problem. Da war der DT und RS viel viel "sackiger" wenn sie soft abgestimmt waren. Bin seit Dezember einfach nur begeistert von dem DHX!

@wildbiker:


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. August 2011)

1) 1997-98 Virus ( eines der ersten ohne Rahmennummer ) 
2) 2002 Helius FR
3) 2009 Helius FR
4) 2006 M-Pire ST 
5) 2010 ION GB2 

Bilder folgen


----------



## dreamdeep (12. August 2011)

Dann möchte ich auch mal:

Helius AM Nr. 1







Helius AM Nr.2







Helius AM Nr.3







Helius AC Nr.1


----------



## Ti-Max (12. August 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> @Stuk: Hol dir mal noch testweise ne kleine Luftkammer für den DHX - gibbet für rund 40 bei Toxo... Damit verliert der Dämpfer die unangenehmer Eigenschaft durch den mittleren Bereich durchzurauschen. Falls dies bei dir der Fall sein sollte, lohnt sich der kleine Umbau (20 Minuten ingesamt) auf jeden Fall!!



Man kann die Kammer auch mit den Gummiringen für den Monarch von Rock Shox komprimieren. Ist günstiger als eine neue Luftkammer.

Bringt aber nicht wirklich viel, die Eigenschaft des Durchrauschens verliert er dadurch nicht, er wird nur endprogressiver und man kann den Bottom-Out etwas rausnehmen. Bei der kleineren Kammer wird der Effekt ähnlich sein. Mehr Endprogression braucht der Dämpfer im AM nicht, da sowieso progressive Kennlinie, die durch einen Luftdämpfer noch verstärkt wird.

Folge: Man nutzt nicht den gesamten Federweg, man lässt Luft ab, mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Ding noch mehr durchsackt.

Sorry für das OT

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2011)

schicke ex-bikes hier!


----------



## sluette (13. August 2011)

schönes thema ;-) !

1997: trombone, leider keine Bilder

2001: helius dh






2004: nonius cc






2008: argon cc






2009: helius am






2010: bmxtb






2011: argon fr






so, das war's vorerst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (15. August 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Man kann die Kammer auch mit den Gummiringen für den Monarch von Rock Shox komprimieren. Ist günstiger als eine neue Luftkammer.
> 
> Bringt aber nicht wirklich viel, die Eigenschaft des Durchrauschens verliert er dadurch nicht, er wird nur endprogressiver und man kann den Bottom-Out etwas rausnehmen. Bei der kleineren Kammer wird der Effekt ähnlich sein. Mehr Endprogression braucht der Dämpfer im AM nicht, da sowieso progressive Kennlinie, die durch einen Luftdämpfer noch verstärkt wird.
> 
> ...




Sorry für nochmal OT:
Hab ursprünglich auch die Aussenkammer des großvolumigen DHX mit CD-Spindelmaterial aufgefüllt. Dadurch war der Dämpfer zwar etwas angenehmer im alten Helius FR, aber noch bei weitem nicht so gut, wie nun mit der kleinen Kammer! Die bringt tatsächlich einn DEUTLICH Unterschied... Das alter FR ist aber Linear bis Degressiv...


----------



## Ti-Max (15. August 2011)

Auch nochmal sorry für das OT:

Ich kann die Erfahrung leider nicht teilen. Mag sein, daß Deine Empfindung eine andere ist. Laut Dämpferprofis, wozu ich mich nicht zähle, ist das Durchrauschen ein Druckstufenproblem, eine funktionierende Druckstufe hat der DHX Air nicht, und kann auch nicht durch Kammerkomprimierung gelöst werden. Aber wenn es bei Dir passt, ist es doch ok.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## WODAN (16. August 2011)

Trombone 2000 (Nr.1)





Lambda (Nr.1)





Lambda (Nr.2)





Bass FR





Lambda (Nr.3)





BMXTB





Nucleon TST





Nucleon EVO





BMXTB (Frau)





2MXTB





UFO DS





RO20





Argon FR





Helius FR





Nucleon TFR





ION ST





Im Aufbau:Trombone 2000 (Nr.2)





Im Aufbau: MPire


----------



## Fatal Error (16. August 2011)

Wow Bernd!
Das ist doch mal eine beeindruckende Ansammlung. 
Die Meisten kannte ich ja schon, aber so in Gaenze dann doch nicht alle.

Bist Du Dir sicher das das alle sind? Ich vermisse das Helius FR vom Alpencross?
Bei der Menge kann man ja mal den Überblick verlieren, oder liegt das am Alter? 

Gruß aus dem Harz...


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. August 2011)

BMXTB (Frau)

@Wodan : ist da überhaupt noch Platz für eine Frau im Hause  ?



lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (16. August 2011)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Wow Bernd!
> Das ist doch mal eine beeindruckende Ansammlung.
> Die Meisten kannte ich ja schon, aber so in Gaenze dann doch nicht alle.
> 
> ...



Helius hatte ich vergessen, Alex 





wolfi_1 schrieb:


> BMXTB (Frau)
> 
> @Wodan : ist da überhaupt noch Platz für eine Frau im Hause  ?
> 
> ...



Ein paar habe ich ja verkauft 
Und es ist sogar Platz für Frau und Kind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (17. August 2011)

...und manchmal sogar noch für die bikes der freunde!


----------



## WODAN (17. August 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...und manchmal sogar noch für die bikes der freunde!



Türlich!


----------



## Jack22001 (17. August 2011)

war... ist... und wird immer meins sein...


----------



## wurzelgeist (19. August 2011)

@jack :


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. August 2011)

@WODAN
Der absolute Hammer

und auch die anderen Bikes sind klasse

Schöner Thread


----------



## blutbuche (30. August 2011)

.... nico bass  orange - ex ... 
aktuell und bleiben  auch   :  bass tfr und helius fr !


----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2011)

nico... klingt nach aufgepumptem, solariengebräuntem assi aus der zone.


----------



## Jack22001 (2. September 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nico... klingt nach aufgepumptem, solariengebräuntem assi aus der zone.





P.S. bin selber aus der Zone und darf lachen (heisse aber nicht Nico)

...und Nicolai kommt aus russland -> werd ich zumindest immer mal gefragt von MTB unbelesenen Leuten


----------



## wildbiker (2. September 2011)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> P.S. bin selber aus der Zone und darf lachen (heisse aber nicht Nico)
> 
> ...und Nicolai kommt aus russland -> werd ich zumindest immer mal gefragt von MTB unbelesenen Leuten



... und die denken Cube (und der ganze andere Taiwanscheiß) wärs Beste... In Sachsen gibs eh scheinbar keinen der Nicolai fährt...


----------



## DukeTB (2. September 2011)

Doch! Bin seit 12 J. mit diesem unterwegs. Gleicher Rahmen und nur die Anbauteile geändert. 





 

 

 

 




Grüße aus DD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2011)

me too... hab über 20 jahre in der zone gelebt. und bin da auch geboren.


----------



## dangerousD (2. September 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal auspacken:

-N- 1: BassDH, BJ 2000. Hauptrahmen weiß mit schwarzer Schwinge und DNM Dämpfer... keine Bilder. 2002 gegen mein erstes Helius "getauscht".

-N- 2: HeliusDH, BJ 2002. Das gute Stück habe ich in 2003 frontal gegen einen Baum gesetzt, danach mußte der Hauptrahmen leider getauscht werden. Bilder vom Original (mit den alten DH-Steuerrohrgussets) gibt es nicht, nur mit dem Austauschrahmen. Allerdings seit 2005 im Tourentrimm... und 2008 gegen Helius AM getauscht.





-N- 3: BMXTB, BJ 2007. Seit 2010 nicht mehr in meinem Besitz...





-N- 4: Ion ST Nr. 13, BJ 2007. In 2010 "getauscht"...





-N- 5: Helius AM, BJ 2008. Momentan out of order... da ersetzt durch Argon FR.





-N- 6: Ion ST Nr. 291, BJ 2010.





-N- 7: Argon FR custom, BJ 2011. Siehe auch ErFAHRungsbericht.





To be continued, würde ich mal sagen... 

Jedes dieser Bikes war speziell - und alle haben mir auf Anhieb "gepaßt".  Dafür danke an Kalle (und Henne, und Volker, und Sascha, und Thorsten, und Vinc, und und und...)!


----------



## wildbiker (3. September 2011)

Sehr geile Bikes und Bilder


----------



## dangerousD (3. September 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bikes und Bilder




Merci!

...er war stets bemüht...


----------



## Mythilos (3. September 2011)

es wird einmal... ;-) also mein nächstes wird definitiv ein Argon FR29  dangerousD


----------



## kitor (4. September 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Vergleiche nie ein Liteville mit einem Nicolai  .
> Nicolai ist lichtjahren besser



Das stimmt leider schon lange nicht mehr. Als seit inzwischen 6 Jahren treuer Nicolai Fan (Bass FR, Trombone, Bass DH, Helius FR, Helius ST, Argon CC, Argon RoCC und Helius CC) muss ich dennoch neidlos anerkennen, dass in Punkto:

- Lagertechnik
- Kinematik
- Steifigkeit

Liteville einfach besser ist. Und das ist beileibe kein Geheimnis. Klar gefällt einem das nicht unbedingt, aber es ist leider die Wahrheit.


----------



## sluette (4. September 2011)

kitor schrieb:


> ... dass in Punkto:
> 
> - Lagertechnik
> - Kinematik
> ...



wir sehen ja hier eh alle durch die selbe brille und das es durchaus bikes gibt die in einzelnen bereichen besser sind, werden die wenigsten bezweifeln. solche pauschal aussagen finde ich aber sinnfrei, wenn kein futter dahinter steckt. 
also bitte mal detailliert aufzählen was denn da bei liteville genau besser ist.


----------



## WODAN (20. September 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal auspacken:
> 
> ####
> 
> ...



Sehr geniale Bilder


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2011)

... was "besser" ist , liegt doch eh immer im auge des betrachters ... und ist absolut subjektiv ... jeder setzt andere prioritäten  , nach denen er dann- für seine zwecke und vorlieben -  entscheidet . und das is  auch gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. September 2011)

kitor schrieb:


> Das muss ich dennoch neidlos anerkennen, dass in Punkto:
> 
> - Lagertechnik
> - Kinematik
> ...



Und wenn die Dosen umfallen ist ne Beule drin


----------



## der-gute (22. September 2011)

jaja, dicker is besser


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> jaja, dicker is besser



wo de Recht hast


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2011)

du schwein


----------



## sundancer (23. September 2011)

Dann will ich hier auch mal meine verflossenen Schätze posten.

Angefangen hat es mit einem Nicolai Bass:





Dann kam ein Nicolai Helius FR(Ist das einzige Bike dieser Galerie, welches ich immer noch habe):





Dann noch ein Nicolai Helius DH:





Ein Helius ST (Hab leider kein anderes Bild vom Bike):





und ein Ufo DS, welches mit viel Liebe aufgebaut, aber nru einmal gefahren wurde:





Dazwischen hatte ich noch ein BMXTB Race. Das ich das BMXTB verkauft habe, ärgert mich ehrlich gesagt. War ein super Spass-Rad

Gruß

Basti


----------



## stöpsel84 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo suche Nicolai Argon CC oder FR Rahmen oder Komplettrad,hätte Nicolai Helius FR Im Tausch Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Oktober 2011)

@Guru39 der Sattel von deinem ST   war halt so zu der Zeit!

hier ein Bild von meinem 04ér FR, geiler Rahmen, so aufgebaut würde ich es aber keinen Meter mehr fahren 
(irgendwie kann ich das Bild nicht direkt einfügen?!)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=114806&d=1153755720


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2011)

ja ja der Sattel 






geile Karre haste da gehabt


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ja ja der Sattel




haa haa   hast Recht, aber immernoch nichtmal halb so schwer wie deiner


----------



## galgo-espanol (31. Oktober 2011)

Hier kommt mal ein echter Oldie






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## WODAN (31. Oktober 2011)

galgo-espanol schrieb:


> Hier kommt mal ein echter Oldie
> 
> ###



Genial, bis auf die Gabel und Aufkleber

Mein Trombone 2000 rollt hoffentlich nächste Woche auch wieder, nachdem die gute Pace/raceware Monster 160 Gabel repariert wurde


----------



## galgo-espanol (31. Oktober 2011)

> Genial, bis auf die Gabel und Aufkleber


der Rahmen ist von 1996, die Gabel ist mittlerweile durch eine schwarze Rock Shox ersetzt worden und der Aufkleber ist Tarnung


----------



## WODAN (31. Oktober 2011)

Rahmen ist aber auf den 2000er Dämpfer umgerüstet worden


----------



## Kuwahades (1. November 2011)

ne GS3 hatte ich auch in meinem Trombone, die ging im Winter überhauptnet mehr, bei minusgraden waren die Elastomere knüppelhart, integrierter Vorbau viel zu lang, war ein sehr komisches Teil, habe mich geärgert, das ich den Rahmen verkauft habe ohne ihn vorher mit meiner 2003er Wegde mal zu testen


----------



## sluette (1. November 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mein Trombone 2000 rollt hoffentlich nächste Woche auch wieder, nachdem die gute Pace/raceware Monster 160 Gabel repariert wurde



geil, bitte unbedingt bilder posten. die monster ist mein cousin früher im helium (!) cc gefahren. da hat sich noch keiner über einbauhöhen einen kopf gemacht.


----------



## nicolai.fan (26. Februar 2012)

mein Trombone 1997





Trombone 1999


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (27. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> geil, bitte unbedingt bilder posten. die monster ist mein cousin früher im helium (!) cc gefahren. da hat sich noch keiner über einbauhöhen einen kopf gemacht.



Und hier nochmal das Trombone 2000, leider nur Keller Foto


----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2013)

goil.


----------



## Helius-FR (26. April 2013)

Das war mein erstes Nicolai.

Ein Helius FR 

Modell 2003 oder 2004


----------



## UiUiUiUi (27. April 2013)

mein 98er virus, allerdings schon in seiner 2 inkarnation mit ner judy 100 und magura louise scheibenbremsen, ca Jahr 2000 oder 2001

sehr cooler thread bringt viele erinnerungen


----------



## stuk (4. Juli 2013)

So Leute ich bin jetzt weg hier.....war sehr schön.....aber habe die Laufradgröße und die Firma gewechselt.
Tschöööö


----------



## trailterror (4. Juli 2013)

Viel glück


----------



## wildbiker (4. Juli 2013)

Mal sehen wie lange 
 schad drum...
Könnte mir momentan gar nichts anderes vorstellen als nen Nicolai zu fahren.... Aber hätten alle den gleichen Geschmack wärs ja auch langweilig.


----------



## Triple F (5. Juli 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> So Leute ich bin jetzt weg hier.....war sehr schön.....aber habe die Laufradgröße und die Firma gewechselt.



Bis  bald 

Erster Punkt ist ja an sich kein Thema


----------



## stuk (5. Juli 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Bis  bald
> 
> Erster Punkt ist ja an sich kein Thema



tja leider (ich wäre gerne bei N geblieben) 
1. hat mir genau dieses Fahrrad bei den Probefahrten so zugesagt wie bisher noch kein Rad
2. bin ich schon länger vom Trek-Hinterbau überzeugt, war mir aber bisher egal
3. Denke ich bei 29Zoll gehört, um ein Bike zu bauen in dem man wirklich sitzt und das extrem verspielt bleibt, mehr dazu (z.B vorgestellte Gabel, krumme Rohre etc) als das AC abzuflachen und das Sitzrohr nach vorne zu verlegen.
3. Leider sagt mir die in letzter Zeit hier gezeigte N-Qualität (seltsame Schweißnähte/Heftstellen, Reifenfreiheit, krumme Hinterbauten...) nicht mehr zu um einen wirklichen Vorteil zum Serienbike zu sehen.
4. Die Produktnachhaltigkeit ist auch nicht mehr wie früher, ständig ändern sich Kleinigkeiten so das man grade ausgeliefert schon ein altes Model hat...und das nicht nur bei der Farbe wie in Großserie
5. Die Dämpferfrage, die ständige Suche nach dem optimalen Tune

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich beim ION 15 29er wieder dabei. Ich vermisse mein AM schon jetzt....und freue mich auf was anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. Juli 2013)

hui...die optik von deinem neuen schätzle ist nicht meins....wobei die optik beim radkauf natürlich nicht prioritär sein sollte....

aber bei einigen punkten deiner auflistung kontra N haste in meinen augen nicht ganz unrecht....reifenfreiheit, produktnachhaltigkeit... das nervt mich auch ein wenig

wieviel spass mit deinem neuen


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2013)

ich könnt mir auch nix anderes wie NICOLAI vorstellen.... AAAAABER zur Zeit wird so einiges bei -N- vernachlässigt !


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> AAAAABER zur Zeit wird so einiges bei -N- vernachlässigt !



z.B.?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> z.B.?



wie jetzt Rainer ? 
darüber haben wir doch schon am Tel. gesprochen. 


na ja lass uns lieber  beim Thema bleiben. . . möchte nicht (noch mehr) in ungnade fallen.


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2013)

liegt wohl am alter


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> liegt wohl am alter



hast ne PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2013)

ich spreche NICHT von Qualitätsverlust oder mängel...


----------



## chorge (5. Juli 2013)

Helium FR 1998 mit RahmenNr. 19






Helius FR 2002






Helius FR 2005






...und neu aufgebaut:


----------



## sluette (8. Juli 2013)

Bye, Bye mein liebes AM, vielen Dank für die tollen Touren und viel Spass in Berlin !


----------



## timtim (8. Juli 2013)

ich denke die artgerechte Haltung wird beim neuen Herrchen weiterhin gepflegt....


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2013)

ohhh es kommt zu mir.


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Bye, Bye mein liebes AM, vielen Dank für die tollen Touren und viel Spass in Berlin !



 nach so kurzer zeit......was kommt nun ins haus?


----------



## sluette (8. Juli 2013)

Wahrscheinlich nix womit ich hier Punkte sammeln könnte ;-)...


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2013)

Hach, ich bin doch so neugierig


----------



## stuk (8. Juli 2013)

ich habe auch per PM punkte bekommen..............


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nix womit ich hier Punkte sammeln könnte ;-)...



So schlimm?


----------

